# And My Rumpwhite Buck....



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

Be warned also pic heavy! but he really is the best buck ive ever had,so placid.he just lurves snuggle time!





































So does everyone agree how yummy he is?  :lol:


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Mmmmm very tasty! :lol:


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Ive got a girl the exact same colour


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

stunning ...............


----------

